# Annoying airbubbles under screen protector



## cira204 (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a wave case + screen protector and the thing is SO hard to put together and SO hard to get rid of all the dust. So I took it apart and put it back together a few times now because of giant ugly airbubbles under the plastic screen protector. Will they go away eventually if I charge the phone or keep it somewhere warm? Or is there a special way to put them on to not do this, it is extremely annoying!

-Cira Antonieta


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

YouTube - how to apply screen protector onto iphone

Personally, I'm not using a screen protector and my iPhones screen is a pristine as it was new.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Those crappy Griffin screen protectors tend to get stuff under the screen and the constant rubbing between the screen and protector tend to make scratches. They do more damage then prevent in my experience. Get one of the sticky on ones but be really careful in applying it if you want any real protection.

My iPhone screen is perfectly fine as it was the day I got it without a protector!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

if you have a nice new credit card with a crisp edge sometimes you can scoot them out. If it's dust there's not much you can do.


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Griffins screen protector*



Adrian. said:


> Those crappy Griffin screen protectors tend to get stuff under the screen and the constant rubbing between the screen and protector tend to make scratches. They do more damage then prevent in my experience. Get one of the sticky on ones but be really careful in applying it if you want any real protection.
> 
> My iPhone screen is perfectly fine as it was the day I got it without a protector!


Yeah i agree with you, but that griffin one is not good, I recommend those clear plastic static protectors, and if you want an antiglare, clear and a back piece(bodyguardz) all in one package I highly recommend FullBodyFilms. I really liked their product!


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I used a Griffen case with screen protector for my iPhone... after 4 weeks of using it my phone was in worse shape than it was without the case! The slightest bit of dust trapped underneath the case, when the case is being removed... SCRATCH! no way around it! & the screen protector is a magnet for dust getting trapped underneath more possible scratch issues!

I now switched to InvisibleShield! 

ZAGG | invisibleSHIELD | iPhone, iPod Cases, Screen Protectors, Covers, Shields, Skins, Invisible Shield 

It works wonders! I can put my phone on any surface... keep it in my pocket & not worry about scratches! The screen even looks better bc it increases the contrast & I can see it better in the sun than I could before. It wont protect against extreme falls but neither will those hard plastic cases! this case is nearly invisible & THATS what I like about it... I can see my iPhone as it should be seen!


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

I would take a look at Power Support screen protectors. They have an Anti-Glare product which I think is the best protector on the market. Not only does it protect against scratches, I noticed that you barely get any residue on the screen when putting it against your ear. Without the screen protector I found myself whipping my iPhone after every call.

I bought the Invisible Shield, but I ended up just storing it away. I tried putting it on, but I just couldn't get it on properly. It's extremely hard to get on the iPhone without making it look like a bubbling device.

If you're looking for a back, the Power Support Air Jacket comes with their Anti-Glare screen. I personally use that combo.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Aren't screen protectors the biggest crock ever?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ryank said:


> Aren't screen protectors the biggest crock ever?


Um, no.

I swear by the Power Support screen protector in this case. It's the easy kind in terms of application; it takes some care but you can smooth it out. For $15 you don't know it's on, and I don't have to worry about incidental marks on the screen, if those are possible.

I wish I had it on other devices, since it's not even noticeable. For example, I just sold a fourth generation iPod 20GB with no marks because I had it in an iSkin--thick rubber kind--with a kind of raised thick plastic screen protector. In comparison, the kind of protector you don't even notice is far better, so long as it protects as well.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i agree with HowEver..


though, i screwed up my anti glare and had a tiny hair traped under.. even with the hair it is the ideal screen protector and if it ever gets a bit wrecked i am gonna just go and apply the second one. i am thinking about getting the power supports clear plastic backing.. i have my invisible shield but i just dont think i can get it on right without fudging it.. so ya..


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

You do understand that just because the protector gets scratched doesn't mean the glass surface of the iPhone would if there was no protector. Seriously, after 1 week of using a protector, it looked like crap, ruined the elegance of the phone and I removed it without regret. I never had any issues with my first gen iPhone and it was never protected, either by a case or screen film. It's a waste.


----------

